# Lake Orta



## Shell181

Just throwing it out there, has anyone been and your opinions on it please


----------



## AndyCap

Hi,

We visited September 2012. Stayed in the campsite just to the North of Orta San Giulio then discovered the very convenient aire as we walked into town!
Orta town is lovely and quaint, some nice little shops including one selling truffles, olive oil, balsamic etc at eye watering prices. Well for a Scot anyway.
Nice boat trip out to the island, Isola Giulio. All in all a lovely spot. 

Andy.


----------



## Morphology

I won't be much help, as I've not been before, but I'll be there in 3 weeks!

As @AndyCap says, there's a Sosta above Orta San Giulio town, which I believe is free, though nothing special (just some motorhome parking spaces at one end of the coach park).

Here: 45.7976941 8.4145852 

There's another Sosta across the lake high up on the approach to the Sactuary of Madonna del Sasso at Boleto. Evidently the views across the lake from the Sanctuary car park are stunning, and the Sosta seems nicely laid out with grass-block parking.

Here: 45.7891573 8.3723844

I wasn't specifically looking to avoid paying for Sostas whilst we're over there, it's just that those two look pretty handy.

Morph.


----------



## peejay

Loved Orta, the main town of San Giulio is lovely but very touristy and can get jam packed, especially at weekends.
Theres 2 x sostas, the free one already mentioned, only 8 spaces and access is awkward. Nice stroll into town along the lake.

There is another one across the road next to the coach park but its 10euro, nothing special but convenient for the town, we didn't use it, 45.79738 8.41507

The jewel in the crown though is the sosta overlooking the lake at Madonna del Sasso, We spent 2 days there in May alone but would imagine it would be packed in season, steep drive up to it and there is a very tight alley in a village where we scraped our mirror getting through but its worth the effort.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/madonna-del-sasso-campsite.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/orta-san-giuliano-campsite.html

>Coachpark Sosta<

Pete


----------



## barryd

It's stunning. One of my favourite parts of the Italian lakes.

I have stayed on the sosta above the town on the hill and visited the one up the mountain on the other side of the lake.

The town sosta is ok and it's dead handy to visit the 21 chapels above dedicated to St Francis of Assisi and the view down to the town and lake are superb from the top.

We used the little dinghy to get out to the island which is magical. I think there is some info on our blog from 2011 at www.hankthetank.co.uk

There are one or two smallish campsites along the lake as well.

If your going its also only an hour to a fab sosta at cannobio on lake Maggiore but that one isn't free.


----------



## Shell181

Thanks for your replies, I just have a few questions etc for those of you who've been or know lots about it.

We are going with friends who have a tent so can anyone suggest any campsites please? I can only find a couple in the Acsi book is there not many there? We also want to be on the shore as we have inflatable kayaks.

We are meant to be going to Lake Garda for 2 weeks but I'm not too keen because its very very commercialised etc etc, a smaller lake is more us I think. Would you go there for the whole 2 weeks or would it be better to go to Lake Garda for a week and then to Lake Orta for a week, never been to Italy before never mind the lakes so don't know really what to expect. 

What is the driving like around the lakes for motorhomes (ours is 7 metres), is it tiny winding roads and villages and tight spaces?

Is it even possible to drive from Lake Garda then to Lake Orta?

Obviously our friends with the tent would prefer to stay in one place for the whole of the two weeks as its a lot harder when you have to pack up a tent etc, those of you who've been to Lake Orta would you stay for 2 weeks or is there not enough to do? Suppose that's like asking how long is a piece of string really and depends on what we want. Answer would be a bit of both, relaxation and active, we have bikes and kayaks and would also like to visit Venice if possible, I don't know how far that would be from the lakes, am guessing we could get the train?

I read the reviews on Lake Orta on Trip Advisor and it sounds beautiful and as I said more what we are after as 4 adults with no kids but most people seem to just go for the day or a couple of days, is this because there's not enough going on for a couple of weeks?

Is there any flat cycling?

Is it possible to kayak over to the island (novices more than experienced kayakers) and if so roughly how long would it take us?

Going to have a look and see what campsites I can find, any more help and advice is really appreciated thanks  

Michele


----------



## Shell181

Barry, I've just read your blog 'Italy 20 July 2011 chalk and cheese Switzerland to Italy', absolutely brilliant, had me chuckling away with some of the things you wrote and also weirdly enough my name is Michele (with one 'L' though) and some of the things Michelle said or did just reminded me of me lol :lol: 

Oh also very informative thankyou


----------



## Shell181

Update - Just been on the main Orta website and it looks like there are 6 campsites altogether, can only find 2 in the Acsi, researching now if anyone can shed anymore light, all look like they might be difficult access for medium/large motorhomes to get around


----------



## Shell181

Up to date update :wink: 

I think after looking at what I can find on the campsites its probably best just to go in the car for the day as they all look quite small and may have difficult access for bigger motorhomes. If anyone has been to one on the shores and can prove me wrong please get in touch as out of Garda and Orta this is the lake I would prefer.

Thanks for all you replies and help x


----------



## Mrplodd

There is a campsite right on the edge of the lake just out of town to the North. Its an easy walk back to the village. 

The first thing you see is a small site on your right, its part of then same site but KEEP GOING about 300m then pull in to the left and go down the ramp. Reception is back up the ramp and on the opposite side of the road. I'm pretty sure its an ACSI site, we were there last September. Its a magical spot but I dread to thing how busy it gets in high season.

Also beware of camp sites on the lake Como, the Germans and Dutch like to visit out of season and we had hells own job getting a pitch on anything in September, it was made even worse by the fact we are 7.5m long and most of the pitches are 6.5m MAX Talk about "Combat camping!!

the lakes are fabulous ESPECIALLY Lake Orta, closely followed, in my view, by Lake Maggiore.


----------



## Shell181

Yes that sounds like Camping Orta in the Acsi book, it doesn't have the 'M' though in section no. 1 which means it is suitable for motorhomes bigger than 8 meters, I know ours is only 7 meters but I always try to use campsites that have this cos then you know the access around the campsite and getting onto pitches should be ok.

I think all the lakes are going to be mega busy when we go as we are going the last week August! Don't really want to book tbh as would hate to be stuck somewhere that we're not happy with but am wandering if we should book even if only for a couple of nights just so we at least know we have a pitch rather than being stuck because everywhere is fully booked.........

I must admit some of the pictures that I've seen are my worst nightmare, tiny pitches (I know this is quite usual for the lakes) AND so close to one another you could pass something through the window without getting out of your motorhomes 8O :x :roll:


----------



## barryd

Totally agree with Mr Plod.

Orta and Maggiore are IMO the nicest lakes. All the Italians and just about everyone else flocks to Garda. I think it was peak season when we were in Orta and it wasn't packed. (Glad you like the story by the way).

ITs an ideal size for Kayaks to explore. If I were you I would do a week at Orta and a week on Maggiore and stay at Cannobio. There are at least 3 lakes side sites on Cannobio and I think at least one is ACSI. The Sosta is 12-15 Euros and its set back half a mile from the shore so if your in ACSI season and have friends with tents then use the sites. Ascona at the north end of the lake is in Switzerland and is a lovely little town. you Could probably paddle there from Cannobio. Cannobio is delightful and a good atmosphere at night.

I had a look at a few of the sites along the road from the town in Orta and none of them looked difficult access. I think they were a tad cheaper than the more commercialised lakes as well.

Lake Lugano I quite enjoyed rowing around as well. You will see from my blog that it took us ages though to drive through the mountain roads between Lugano and Como where we ended up in the presidential motorcade. 8O 

There are good roads to the south of all the lakes (motorways and none tolls) and if your going any distance between lakes it makes more sense to go the long way around and take the motorway. Nothing wrong with the internal roads but it does take a while. Some of the roads around como are a bit tight.


----------



## AndyCap

We stayed at Camping Orta. The turn into the lakeside part coming from the North is tight so we pulled into the reception part first and turned. We were 7m plus 4m trailer and managed fine. Nice lakeside location and perfect for kayaks. 

I can only agree with Barry & Mrplodd. We visited Maggiore first staying at Camping Parisi in Baveno, right on the lakeside. From Baveno you can take a boat (or kayak) to the Boromean Islands (best to google them but simply stunning) and nearby is Stresa with it's Grand Hotel and Hemingway connection. 

Sorry can't give much more detail or links but limited wifi where I am.


----------



## brynric

We stayed at the site described by Mrplodd last September. It was an Acsi site but we paid a little more for a lake side pitch. It was well worth it, we could swim straight from the van and there were great sunsets. As said the site is either side of a main road which could be a little noisy at times and I could imagine larger units finding it a little tight.
There was a straight forward walk to the town ( full of interest) but not all on a footpath. I seem to remember a tourist train and water taxis but they may have been just for coach parties.
It was certainly a lake and a site we would visit again.
Bryn


----------



## Shell181

wow excellent, thanks for the replies, even though I'd decided against Lake Orta it's now a possible again lol, one thing though, wherever we choose to go do you think we should book the first couple of nights/week or just turn up?


----------



## barryd

I would have thought last week in August most people will have gone back to work. We are usually back in France by then but it seems that by about the 22nd one day everywhere is packed then the next they all bugger off.

I would expect its a good week to go as it should still be warm but not as busy. Watch the ACSI rates though as some dont start until September.

I wouldnt bother booking for those areas to be honest. Even in July none of the sites seemed full (we didnt use them though).

Our van is 7.5 metres with the scooter on the back and I have yet to find anything in the Alps or Northern Italy that was anything more than a bit of a challenge. These sites are designed for tuggers and motorhomes so I wouldnt worry about access. Then again I have been known to take our van down tracks you wouldnt take a goat down.


----------



## philoaks

We did 3 nights at Camping Orta last week. Stunning views across the lake and, in our case we didn't even pay for a lakeside pitch, they were empty so we had the views anyway! We're 7.6m and had no problems. I would guess that if the site was full it would be a bit more tricky but not impossible. Shower and toilet facilities were excellent, modern and well maintained.

Walk from the site to the town took about 20 minutes or so. Partly along the main road which can be quite busy and doesn't have a proper pavement, not a major issue but just to be aware, particularly if you have children.

Only downside IMO was the road which ran right alongside the campsite. You do get used to the noise but can be a bit annoying on times.


----------



## Shell181

Barry, have you stayed at any of the campsites at Cannobio ?


----------



## Shell181

Well that's a few of you now who have said Camping Orta re access and pitches should be ok for the size of our mh so I'm happy with that, thanks for the tip AndyCap, I don't know which way we'll be coming in from but will deffo remember that


----------



## philoaks

We only arrived here yesterday but another you could put on your list of possibles is Lake Iseo (between Como and Garda). There are a number of campsites around Iseo town which mostly seem to be right on the lakeside. Iseo itself has a reasonable selection of bars and eateries but not over top. Can't say what it would be like in high season but would certainly recommend it now! 

We are in Camping Covello on an ACSI deal. First camp site I've ever been to where, before you get pitched, you are invited into the bar for a complimentary welcome drink!

Caravan Club take note


----------



## barryd

> *Shell181 wrote: *Barry, have you stayed at any of the campsites at Cannobio ?


No, we have always used the Sosta. We did walk through one of them to use the beach and it was ok. Nothing special but as Italian campsite go I seem to remember it being alright as campsites go.

As I mentioned though I think there is a choice of three from memory.


----------



## Shell181

Our friends have mentioned pollution in the lakes and some locals advise not to swim in them, anyone know which lakes are meant to be the cleanest?


----------



## barryd

> *Shell181 wrote: *Our friends have mentioned pollution in the lakes and some locals advise not to swim in them, anyone know which lakes are meant to be the cleanest?


I did read something about Garda and Como being a bit polluted. Certainly I have never noticed anything obvious and millions of people swim in them in the summer. Orta and Maggiore seemed pretty clean to me. Ive swam in most of them and it doesnt seem to have done me any harm! 8O


----------



## Shell181

Oh my goodness, I'm now looking at Lake Iseo Philoaks lol the list gets longer :lol:


----------



## Shell181

Hi Philoaks as you have been to Lake Orta, campsite Camping Orta and are now at Lake Iseo Campsite Cavelo please can you tell me which you prefer???

They are both in the Acsi and both are on smaller lakes which is what we would prefer and I'm looking at them both seriously to be short listed. If you have the time please could you tell us which you prefer (i.e. access, pitch size, cycling, walking, eating, scenery, showers and toilets etc etc) it would really really help me


----------



## philoaks

Wow that\'s a difficult one as both have their pros and cons but to try and break it down a bit.

Access - Probably Covello is a little easier but not much problem at either.

Pitch size - If both sites were at capacity I\'d prefer Covello as there does seem to be a bit more space available.

Location - Covello has a road nearby but not as close as Orta, but Covello also has a railway line right alongside. It\'s not busy but something to be aware of. If you are on a lakeside pitch then both have stunning views but Covello is probably slightly better.Both sites are about equal distance from the nearest town but Covello has an almost continuous cycle track to get there. Both towns have old sections with narrow streets etc.

Eating out - We had a lovely meal in a back street restaurant in Iseo and there is also a restaurant onsite at Covello which we haven\'t used but have been told by a number of people is very good. In Orta we only had a snack lunch which was fine. Both places have a number of Gelateries with equally tasty ice cream!

Site - Both sites were fine but Covello definitely took the prize for the friendliest welcome and staff. Covello also has free WiFi.

We would happily go back to either place but if we did have to choose between them then Covello (Iseo) would be top of our list. Others may disagree but hat\'s always going to be the case


----------



## Shell181

Thankyou so so much for taking the time to give me the above details, I really appreciate it  especially when you are on holiday, enjoy the rest of it and take care


----------



## philoaks

> Thankyou so so much for taking the time to give me the above details, I really appreciate it  especially when you are on holiday, enjoy the rest of it and take care


No problem, glad to help. I just hope it works out ok if you make a decision based on my critique 8O

Having spent the last 10 days or so at Orta, Maggiore and Iseo, we are now at Garda staying on the aire at Peschiera del Garda. Not my sort of lake I\'ve got to say (at least not this bit). Lots of people, boat hire, pedalos etc. must be manic in high season but it\'s a useful location to get to other places by public transport.


----------



## barryd

We popped into Rive Guarda at the top end of the lake for a day on the bike early August two years ago and it was bursting. every bit of beach was taken and the lake full of craft. 

I guess its the same as Windermere in the Lake District. Its just where everyone seems to go. Dunno why!


----------



## Shell181

Yes tbh I had put campsites around Lake Garda back on the short list but I\'m not so sure again now! Decisions, decisions :roll:


----------



## Shell181

I've sent my short list to our friends who we are going with, thanks to everyone for taking the time to reply x


----------



## Yaxley

Hello Shell181
We were in Orta for a few days about 2 weeks ago. Presently in France.
I agree with everything that has been said about Orta.
We stayed in Camping Orta €16 ACSI and on the lakeside of the road. Our van is 7.9m and we had no problem driving straight down the ramp coming from the south side. If you are coming from the north side drive into the reception entrance on the other side and turn inside. The service area is on the reception side of the road. There was plenty of space on the lakeside pitches. I drove straight in with the cab facing the lake. Others parked broadside to the lake. The extra charge was €6 for the first row only.
There was a storage area for boats along the wall. The water quality appeared to be excellent and facility to launch kayaks, boats etc and also swimming. The boat club was next door.
Regarding Maggiore we stayed in a couple of places. Cannobio is right on the lake and a lovely old town. We had planned on staying on the Aire de Sosta but left it again. Access is through small residential roads with tight corners for a long van and the way out is worse with a very tight turn onto the main road. Luckily I could reverse into a vacant parking space in front of a shop having blocked both lanes on the road.
There is no ACSI campsite in Cannobio. We stayed in Camp Sole close to the town centre for €18.50 a night but that rate finished at end of May. The pitches are small and the campsite congested. There are several very nice lakeside campsites as you exit Cannobio going north but beware they quoted me €35.50 and €40.00 respectively incl elec.
We also stayed in Feriolo a small lakeside village on Lake Maggiore in the ACSI site Camp Conca d'Oro €16. Excellent campsite right on the lake.
If there is anything else you want to know please ask. 
Ian


----------



## Shell181

Hi Ian

Thanks for the info, very informative and helpful, I'm going to post our short list in a minute in case anyone wants to comment on any of them. The campsite I've picked for Lake Maggiore is Camp Conca d'Ora, so pleased that you stayed there and you say it is excellent, if there are any tips or 'best pitches' or anything else you think might help us about this campsite I would appreciate it


----------



## Shell181

This is the short list I've got it down to with the campsites that appeal to me, I've sent it to our friends who are going with us to get their input, if anyone wants to add anything extra about any of the campsites or lakes please feel free.........

Camping Cappuccini, Peschiera del Garda, Not in the Acsi book

Camping Zocco, Manerba del Garda - In 'the best campsites in Italy 2010 edition book that we have and also in Acsi book no. 2557

Fontanelle, Moniga del Garda - in Acsi book no. 2558

Piantelle, Moniga del Garda - in Acsi book no. 2559 

Campsite Covelo, Lake Iseo - in Acsi book no. 2521

Camping Conca d'Oro, Lake Maggiore, in the 'best campsites' book and in the Acsi no. 2491.


----------



## Skez

Hello all. 

Reading this post with interest as we are going to be spending a week at the Lac De Sainte Croix in Verdon beginning of July, but would then like to venture towards the Italian lakes after that. Orta sounds perfect for us. Just wondered about routes from Provence. Are the main autoroutes toll or toll-free. I have a particular aversion to toll roads (driving along them is fine, just don't lke to pay!!).

Do you think we will be able to wing it in July without booking sites? Prefer Aire type stops to 'proper' camp sites.

Very excited about venturing beyond France and it will be only our second trip abroad since we acquired 'Frank'.

Thanks, Mark & Jo


----------



## barryd

> *Skez wrote: *Hello all.
> 
> Reading this post with interest as we are going to be spending a week at the Lac De Sainte Croix in Verdon beginning of July, but would then like to venture towards the Italian lakes after that. Orta sounds perfect for us. Just wondered about routes from Provence. Are the main autoroutes toll or toll-free. I have a particular aversion to toll roads (driving along them is fine, just don't lke to pay!!).
> 
> Do you think we will be able to wing it in July without booking sites? Prefer Aire type stops to 'proper' camp sites.
> 
> Very excited about venturing beyond France and it will be only our second trip abroad since we acquired 'Frank'.
> 
> Thanks, Mark & Jo


Thats a cracking drive! If I were you I would take in the Verdon Gorges from St Croix which are nearby, then Castellane, Digne and Lake Serre Poncon, Briancon then over the top into Italy round the back of Turin to Orta.

Some great sites along that route. Do not miss the Verdon Gorges though after Lac St Croix. Good Aire at Trigance the other side of the gorges.

The Aire at Castellane is always busy and crammed.

You will get on the Sosta ok at Orta just make sure you get there around lunchtime or not too late. Same goes for most aires that time of year especially St Croix if you want a lake view or side on spot.

I suspect you shouldnt have too much bother on Orta on sites if you want them as well. The Italians cant be bothered with the little lakes and all flock to Garda.

None toll route here http://goo.gl/maps/MTPrT

IT may be worth paying the italian toll down to Turin though as its faster and not that expensive.


----------



## Skez

Thanks for that - route looks amazing! We know the gorge pretty well as we have holidayed down there for the last few years by car and staying in Aups. Driving through the gorge in a car was nerve wracking, doing it in Frank will be an experience! Thanks again for taking the trouble to reply. 

Just been reading Hank the Tank - brilliant! Our blog is in its infancy and amatuer by comparison, just learning!!!

jomarkandfrank.blogspot.co.uk if you're interested.


----------



## Yaxley

Shell181
All of the pitches are spacious at the ACSI campsite at Feriolo. I think the extra charge for the front row was €4. It is a fine campsite and there is a cycle path passing the entrance lane.
I wouldn't leave Orta off the list. 

On a general note for those interested in visiting Orta San Guilio the sosta near the roundabout is not suitable for long vans. I think it is about €10 a day and the tourist train (road) leaves from in front of the vans and the coach park is beside it. Gets congested. If you drive up the hill to Sacre Monte and use the free aire de sosta near the top (about 8 bays) when you get close to the aire there is a very tight turn into it. What I did is use the exit road of 50yds to enter (has a no entry sign) and had no problem with my 7.9mtr van.
Ian


----------



## ThursdaysChild

JUst on our second night in Orta. Found Camping Royal at Pettenasco, just inland, uphill with great views over the lake. ACSI rate €12 !!
Owners could not be more helpful. Probably a bit tight for anything over 7m. Delightful laid back Italian atmosphere.


----------



## barryd

> *ThursdaysChild wrote: *JUst on our second night in Orta. Found Camping Royal at Pettenasco, just inland, uphill with great views over the lake. ACSI rate €12 !!
> Owners could not be more helpful. Probably a bit tight for anything over 7m. Delightful laid back Italian atmosphere.


Jammy Git! 

Sounds great and at €12 a bargain. Im not a campsite fan but if I was going to spend a week there I might give that one a go. Googled it and its only 1.7 miles from the lake by road so a short enough trip to drag the dinghy down the hill on the scooter.

Good find! Thanks


----------



## ThursdaysChild

It's a steep twisty hill up to the site, Barry. Going down you would be ok, but two-up on your pop-pop with a boat might be a challenge.

BTW if you do try it, ONLY take the turn opposite the church in Pettenasco. 

Just had a day in Orta St. Guilio and the island. Loved it. Leaves Venice cold.


----------



## barryd

> *ThursdaysChild wrote: *It's a steep twisty hill up to the site, Barry. Going down you would be ok, but two-up on your pop-pop with a boat might be a challenge.
> 
> BTW if you do try it, ONLY take the turn opposite the church in Pettenasco.
> 
> Just had a day in Orta St. Guilio and the island. Loved it. Leaves Venice cold.


Thanks. I cannot get the boat on the back with Mrs D on as well. I usually drop her off first and go back for it.


----------



## WildThingsKev

We drove up there in the dark October before last in a 7.4m van, only to find it closed! I seem to remember a very tight hairpin and having to do a 3 pointer in the campsite entrance.

Kev


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Some sharp bends, and 7m is probably best, but no probs at entrance, UNLESS you allowed your satnav to take the back road ( as we did ).  Mirrors in and don't breathe ! :evil:


----------

